# Bildschirmauflösungen in C ermitteln



## diabolus (23. Januar 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Ich arbeite derzeit an einer GTK+ Oberfläche für ein Spiel. Da soll man auch einstellen können, welche Grösse der Bildschirm haben soll. Doch ich finde nichts wie ich die verfügbaren Bildschirmauflösungen abrufen kann. Weiss da jemand was?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich denke dass du für so etwas den X-Server direkt anfragen musst. Wenn du Ubuntu verwendest, dann wirst du eventuell in dem Paket "xserver-xorg-dev" etwas finden, dass dir weiterhilft.

Eventuell kannst du dir auch etwas aus dem Programm "xrandr" abschauen.

Gruß
BK


----------



## diabolus (25. Januar 2011)

Nee ich benutze Gentoo und xrandr tut dann tatsächlich seinen Dienst. Muss ich eben nur als Abhängigkeit hinzufügen.

Dennoch danke.


----------

